# Tips choosing photo paper



## Compaq (Mar 4, 2012)

First off, I'm sorry for all these noob threads. I'm just starting out here, and I wasn't able to find much usable information on the interwebz.

So, the photo paper I can use for free that the photo club owns, is really old. The prints come out really flat and grey. Really bad! So, I wanted to buy my own so that I can get some decent prints.

I shoot black and white, so I'd like good contrast, yet decent shadow detail and highlight detail. Basically, good all round paper. I'm using it for snaps from trips with friends, so professional quality isn't necessary. That leaves out fiber paper, as I understand it. Resin coated should be fine for my use. If I get shots that I might hang, I'll consider better paper.

As for my budget, I'm a student, and won't afford the most expensive. I'm planning on printing in the standard 10x15cm size. 

Is that all you need to give good advice?  Developer, would that affect my choice?

Thank you for assistance!


----------



## ann (Mar 5, 2012)

What contrast filter are you  using with this "older" paper? Have you developed and fixed an undexposed sheet to see if it is fogged. It will be a shade of gray if so.

I only use fiber paper for my own work,  but recommend RC for my students, they are using Ilford. Check out Freestyle as they have a wide variety of papers availabe, as will the other photo places i.e. B&H, Calumet etc.

We use LPD for developing with a 1:4 ratio.


----------



## shortpants (Mar 5, 2012)

I mostly used fiber paper, but Ilford resin coated multigrade is a good basic paper for what you'd be using it for. What kind do they have at your school just out of curiosity?


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2012)

I have not tested an unexposed sheet of paper, no. And I don't remember the brand of the paper. I'm new to these names, at least many of them, and will have to check again.

And the chemist in me almost died when I looked at the state of the dev, stop and fix solutions. Man, those were old. He told me he would make new ones, and I hope he does it soon!


----------



## ann (Mar 5, 2012)

Also, what grade filter are you using for contrast control?


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not sure what is, lol  I barely know how to use that machine, yet. Course holder printed a few with me, but just as a demonstration.


----------

